# My GeForce 8500 is kinda loud now?



## qccoles (Sep 17, 2011)

*My GeForce 8500GT is kinda loud now?*

It was quiet before....but a few months ago I stopped using the computer itself because I got a laptop and hardly used the desktop...I believe the card was kinda loud (Not crazy loud just...grrr I can't sleep with it on) a while ago so I think that's why I took it out. I really didn't care much about it because I didn't use the desktop alot but now I want to use it and the graphics card is still kind of loud. 

I tried using RivaTuner to turn it down to a 50% duty cycle (from 70%) and noticed no difference....There is little to no dust in the graphics cards fan and the computer isn't this loud without the graphics card, any ideas?

EDIT: Forgot to mention it's loud as soon as you turn the computer on....there is no period of silence. 

And I uploaded a picture of rivatuner..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Loud fans usually mean high temps. Have you checked the GPU fan for dust buildup?
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------

